# Distressed Furniture



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It's hard to find because anyone can 'distress' furniture with a can of shoe polish, a toothbrush and a length of chain.
Beat the crap out of your furniture with the chain, then fleck it with the toothbrush dipped in shoe polish to simulate years of fly poop and you're good to go. 

DM


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Jenna said:


> I have always love distressed furniture but I have been unable to find much of it. Can anyone help?


I've got a bunch of crappy old furniture I can sell you


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Flea markets, moving sales, Goodwill, Salvation Army, used furniture stores, dumpsters near student housing at move out time....

Distressed furniture can mean a lot of different things. I assume you wanted distressed from an appearance standpoint only? You are not looking for three legged dining room chairs?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Like DangerMouse said, you can distress furniture yourself. The first step is to learn how to tell the difference between real wood, wood veneer, and the new particle board and contact paper crap being sold as furniture. Real wood is your best choice. Veneer is doable. But don't waste your time on the particle board/MDF stuff.


----------



## DIY_Diva (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree, re. real wood. If there's an IKEA near your house they often sell real wood furniture, unfinished, that you can easily distress yourself. Pretty affordable, too.


----------

